# GoPro HD for $160



## Nick (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GoPro-HD-Mo...fepn=5335869999&campid=5335869999&PID=1225267

not quite as good as $129 but still pretty cheap

Edit, it's the motorspots edition ... not sure what the diff is (I'm guessing no stretch head mount) but anyway


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2012)

tempting


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

The motor sports edition comes with a suction cup mount, and some of the adhesive mounts (IIRC), that's the one that I got.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2012)

the diff seems to be suction cup vs straps to mount on helmet.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2012)

helmet kit -


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2012)

motors kit


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

The motorsports kit also has the vertical mount buckle (the part the camera case attaches to, that snaps into the different mounts.  It's needed to mount the camera vertically, like on the chest strap (but I think the chest strap comes with one too).

Not sure if I'd trust that head band mount anyway.  I'm pretty sure I bought the other helmet mount (they're not expensive), but I don't think I've used it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2012)

bvibert said:


> The motorsports kit also has the vertical mount buckle (the part the camera case attaches to, that snaps into the different mounts.  It's needed to mount the camera vertically, like on the chest strap (but I think the chest strap comes with one too).
> 
> Not sure if I'd trust that head band mount anyway.  I'm pretty sure I bought the other helmet mount (they're not expensive), but I don't think I've used it.



i talked to a kid on the lift @ sundown who was rockin' the head band. he only used it because the sticky mount broke.  he said it resulted in some shaky video due to the play in the straps.  i'm mostly interested in the strap that goes through the vents of the helmet.  i don't like the idea of a permanent sticky pad on my pristine white helmet.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

I didn't like the idea of the adhesive mount either, but it worked out just fine for me.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I didn't like the idea of the adhesive mount either, but it worked out just fine for me.



so you're saying to buy the motorsport  . .


----------



## Nick (Feb 24, 2012)

ya snooze ya lose


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> so you're saying to buy the motorsport  . .



That helmet strap you're interested in costs $15 from GoPro:

http://gopro.com/camera-mounts/vented-helmet-strap-mount/

If the motorsport + $15 is a better deal than you can find for the helmet version then I'd go for it, personally.


----------



## Nick (Feb 24, 2012)

i just used the sticky mount on my helmet, works fine so far, i even hit it on a bunch of branches and crap at MRG last weekend and it stayed on


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

Also, with the motorsport version you have the opportunity to take some sweet video of you doing some sick 4 wheeling in the Jeep!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Also, with the motorsport version you have the opportunity to take some sweet video of you doing some sick 4 wheeling in the Jeep!



This is more the reason to get the motorsports version.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2012)

too late, the ebay one is sold.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> too late, the ebay one is sold.



. . .



Nick said:


> ya snooze ya lose


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2012)

bvibert said:


> . . .



yup


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2012)

$170 Buy it Now + $12 shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-G...eo_Cameras&hash=item3a711e57ef#ht_1625wt_1139


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll sell you my Hero 2 for $450... :uzi:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2012)

how much for shipping?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 6, 2012)

still shopping . . .


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2012)

Gopro 2 for $209

http://www.uniquephoto.com/gopro/gopro-hd-hero2-outdoor-edition-chdoh-002

Use coupon code: *GOPROMO!*


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> Gopro 2 for $209
> 
> http://www.uniquephoto.com/gopro/gopro-hd-hero2-outdoor-edition-chdoh-002
> 
> Use coupon code: *GOPROMO!*




duh, i read that like it was a buy QTy 2 for $209, i was thinking it was a great deal and i'd sell the 2nd one on EBAY :dunce:


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2012)

still pretty cheap, the previous $160 was for the original


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 9, 2012)

Nick said:


> still pretty cheap, the previous $160 was for the original



i am stuck with the WOOT deal of $125 as my target price.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2012)

From TB's Costco thread. HD hero 2 for $199, just can't see what extras it comes with.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> From TB's Costco thread. HD hero 2 for $199, just can't see what extras it comes with.



i saw that too but don't see it listed on the www.costco.com site.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i saw that too but don't see it listed on the www.costco.com site.



I'm probably going to the Waterbury Costco this week, will let you know if it's there.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm not interested in buying one of these POV cameras, but I read on Skiing Business recently that the margin on these various cameras is approximately in the 35% range, which should help those of you who are looking into these ascertain just "how good" of a deal you're getting.

Also, before a new model comes out apparently some retailers essentially throw in the towel on these things and practically eliminate their newly "old" inventory at near dealer cost.


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2012)

^I heard the same thing about the dealer inventory. 

With the new editions just coming out now, there might be some good deals on the Hero 2 in the near future.


----------

